# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  عودة الحب في قاعة المحكمة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عودة الحب في قاعة المحكمة 
عبد الدائم زمراوي – المحامي *


ما يجاوز ربع القرن من الزمان، بأيامه وشهوره وسنينه مضت منذ وقعت هذه الأحداث، رغم ذلك ما تزال الأحداث منحوتة في الذاكرة تتأبى على النسيان. كنا حديثي عهد بالقضاء وكان الوقت أوائل الثمانينات من القرن العشرين، ولجنا سلك القضاء وكلنا أمل أن نسهم في إرساء دعائم الحق وتثبيت أركان العدالة. وقتها كان يحكم السودان الرئيس المغفور له بإذن الله جعفر النميري، وكان من ضمن قرارات ذلك العهد دمج القضاة في كشف واحد، قبل ذلك القرار كان هنالك كشفان أحدهما يختص بالقضاة المدنيين والآخر بالقضاة الشرعيين. الثنائية التي رافقتنا منذ أن وطأ الاستعمار بأقدامه الغليظة تراب بلادنا الطاهرة. قدمنا للقضاء وقت الدمج، وبعد انتهاء فترة التدريب، اخترت خلافاً للكثير من زملاء الدرب أن أبدأ العمل بالمحاكم الشرعية ثم أعود لاحقاً للعمل المدني. كان معظم القضاة وقتها لا يحبذون العمل بالمحاكم الشرعية مظنية أنها لا أبهة ولا صولجان فيها، خلافاً للمحاكم المدنية والجنائية التي تعج بمظاهر السلطة والأبهة. لكن دافعاً داخلياً كان يحثني على البدء بالمحاكم الشرعية. قضى الله أن أنقل لتلك المحكمة الشرعية التي افتتحت في العام 1902م حسبما تبين دفاتر القضايا والتركات المحفوظة بها. كانت محكمة تتربع وسط المدنية يؤمها العشرات يومياً ما بين طالب لإجراء يتعلق بتركة أو قضية تتعلق بحياة زوجية تعثرت بفعل عوامل التعرية الزمنية. كنت وأنا أتابع قضايا التركات وأرى الخصومة بين الأشقاء أتساءل هل يا ترى يُدرك الوالد كيف تقاتل الأبناء على تركته من بعده؟ وهل كان يتصور حدوث ذلك، يا لها من خصومات فاجرة لا ترقب إلاّ ولا ذمة. في لجيَّ تلك الأحداث وقعت أحداث قضيتنا.

في ذات صباح دخلت المحكمة ورأيت المتقاضيين يجلسون هنا وهنالك في انتظار أن تدور عجلة العدالة اليومية.
دلفت لمكتبي وبدأ الحاجب صياحه بالنداء على أطراف الدعوى. لم أتبين الأسماء ولكن بعد فترة قصيرة دخلا لقاعة المحكمة. بدا ليَّ شاب وسيم في ربيع العمر عليه نضرة من نعيم لا تخطئها العين، وشابة يشرق محياها بالجمال الغض. لا أدري لماذا أصابتني الدهشة من دخولهما لقاعة المحكمة، كان لدي إحساس داخلي أن هذين مكانهما حديقة غنَّاء يطرزان فيها رسائل العشق، فهي أليق بهما من قاعة المحكمة. دون مقدمات طلبت منهما الجلوس على مقعدين وثيرين كانا حولي، وطلبت من حاجب المحكمة الخروج من القاعة وقفل بابها. فعل الحاجب ذلك وساد صمت رهيب تسمع فيه خفقات القلوب والأنفاس تعلو وتهبط. وفجأة أسمع نحيب مكتوم يجاهد صاحبه في حبسه لكنه يأبى ذلك. التفت لناحية الصوت فإذا بي أفاجأ بالمدعى عليه (الزوج) ترتجف أو صاله مرافقة لذلك النحيب المكتوم، قبل أن أنطق بكلمة، قامت هى بكل كبرياء – كما بدا لي وقتها – ووقفت إلى جواره وقالت (أنا ما قلت ليك) ولكن قبل أن تكمل حديثها انتصب واقفاً كمن لدغه ثعبان، وقال بصوت اختلط فيه النحيب بالغضب، لا ما تقولي أنا خايف من المحكمة لكن ... ولم يكمل العبارة. تساءلت في خاطري ماذا كان يود القول، قلت بالتأكيد هو صادق في قوله إنه لا يخاف المحكمة ولكن ماذا بشأن ما لم يقله، قلت في سري إنه كان يود أن يقول إنه يخاف على الحب الذي هو في مهب الريح. ألقيت نظرة على ملف الدعوى الذي أمامي فوجدت الدعوى "نفقة بنوة" وصحت في خاطري أيعقل هذا؟ رأيت أن أسمع شيئاً من الدعوى حتى أتبين ما أنا فاعل.

طلبت منها أن تشرح دعواها، قالت أنا فلانة أدعي على فلان هذا أنه زوجي شرعاً، رزقت منه على فراش الزوجية بأبنائي فلان وعمره كذا وفلان وعمره كذا وفلان وعمره كذا، وأنه مقصر في النفقة عليهم ثم قدرت ما تراه مناسباً. طلبت منه أن يرد على الدعوى، فأقر بقيام الزوجية بينهما وأقر ببنوة الولدين الأولين وعمريهما، أما الولد الثالث فتوقف قليلاً ثم قال "ما شفته". لو أنك قذفت كرة من اللهب على محطة وقود ربما كان صوت الدوي أخف، اهتزت جنبات القاعة بصرختها "أنا يا فلان" ثم واصلت أنا بنتك يا فلان أنا أختك يا فلان" ثم واصلت أنا بنتك يا فلانة أن أختك يا فلانة، لم تترك أحداً من إخواتها أو أخواتها لم تذكره، بدا ليَّ أنه من باب المديح والإطراء لأصلها وخُلقها، أعجبني ذلك رغم أننا في قاعة المحكمة لكنني تركتها تسترسل حتى تخرج مكبوت غيظها. ثم عاد بيَّ الزمان لعهد النبوة. أتذكرون بيعة النساء، عندما جاءت وفود النساء لمبايعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كانت البيعة على ألاَّ يشركن بالله شيئاً ولا يزنين ... إلخ لكن هند بنت عتبة رضى الله عنها قالت وهل تزني الحرة يا رسول الله؟ إنه السؤال الاستنكاري لهذا الفعل. قلت في خاطري هي تريد طرح سؤال هند الاستنكاري لكن بطريقتنا السودانية، فلله درها.

لقد انفجر البارود ووجب علي التعامل بحكمة. قلت للمدعي عليه هل لك قريب مغترب ...، تلك كانت سنوات الاغتراب وانتقل الغناء من "يا ماش لباريس جايب لي معاك عريس – شرطاً يكون لبيس من هيئة التدريس" انتقلت الفتيات للغناء والإعجاب بالمغترب. قال المدعى عليه نعم لدى قريب مغترب، قلت هل جاء للزواج ومكث شهرين ثم قفل راجعاً، قال نعم. قلت بعد فترة تم إخطاره أن زوجته حُبلى فأرسل الحاجيات ومصاريف السماية، قال نعم قلت ثم مكث عامين لم يحضر للسودان وعندما حضر احتضن ابنه، قال نعم. قلت أنا لا أسألك هل "رأيت" ابنك هذا أم لا، أنا أسألك هل تعترف أنه ابنك. رد بكل حسم نعم إنه ابني. قلت الحمد لله تجاوزنا خط بارليف. طبعاً سيسأل الكثيرون من مواليد ما بعد السبعينات عن هذا الخط هل كخط 18 أم 6. سأترك الأمر حتى لا أفسد السرد. نظرت إلى المدعية رأيت دمعات تنحدر على خديها وارتجافات في يديها، قلت في سري هل هذه أعراض الحب بدأت تطل علينا.

بدأت قناعتي تزداد، قناعتي أن الأمر لا يتعلق بنفقة بنوة، وإنما هنالك ما هو أعمق من ذلك. دعوى نفقة البنوة شعار يخفي حقيقة الواقع والوقائع. رأيت ألا استرسل في السمع، ظننت أن ما قبل في جلسة اليوم ربما كان كافياً لإراحة الأعصاب وتهيئة الجو للبدء في محاولة طرح الصلح.
قلت لهما قررت سماع بقية الدعوى بعد أسبوع. خرجا من قاعة المحكمة وأُغلق محضر الدعوى.
انغمسنا في زحمة العمل اليومي، لكن ما حدث في تلك الجلسة كان يطل على مخيلتي من وقت لآخر، وأكثر ما شغلني هو السؤال يا ترى إين كان المدعي عليه بحيث لم ير طفله الذي تجاوز عمره الستة أشهر، ما سر تلك الغيبة؟

جاء اليوم الموعد ودخل طرفا الدعوى قاعة المحكمة، وأجلستهما في ذات الكرسيين الوثيرين. ثم ساد صمت مطبق. التفت إليهما وقلت لدي إحساس أن هنالك شيئاً آخر خلاف "نفقة البنوة" أرجو أن تساعداني في إيجاد صلح. ربما كانا ينتظران مني مثل هذه الدعوة، بكل عفوية قال المدعي عليه "الزوج" نعم ليس الأمر نفقة". ثم شرح يسرد، أنا طبيب وزوجتي تعمل في ذات الحقل الطبي، تزوجنا بعد معرفة وود، كان ذلك قبل اثنتي عشرة سنة من الآن، ثم هاجرنا خارج السودان، هنالك عملت وانشغلت زوجتي برعاية طفلنا الأول. عشر سنوات نكابد نيران الغربة، ثم عدنا واستثمرت مدخراتي في شراء ثلاثة منازل، سكنت أسرتي في أحدها. ثم أطلت علينا والدة المدعية، تصدق يا مولانا هي امرأة جاهلة لكن رغم ذلك لها تأثير قوي على بنتها المتعلمة. في ذات مساء طلبت مني زوجتي أن أسجل المنازل باسمها، لم أصدق أذني، لجمتني الدهشة، استغربت للطلب كان أمراً في غاية الاستفزاز. ظل الأمر سجالاً بيننا، تراجعت كلمات الود ليحل بديلاً عنها طلب التسجيل. تلبدت الغيوم في سماء علاقتنا الزوجية، آثرت الانسحاب وطلبت من رئيسي في العمل نقلي لمدينة أخرى فاستجيب لطلبي. وصلت موقعي الجديد وكان السكن في "ميز العزابة" وما أدراك ما "ميز العزابة" فقدت حميمية الأسرة ومداعبتي لأطفالي الصغار، والعراك بينهم، انزويت في ركن قصي من غرفة استرجع ذكريات الماضي. وفي ذات يوم ونحن جلوس على مائدة الغداء، طُرق باب المنزل عاد أحد الزملاء ليخبرني أن المعلن يطلبني بالخارج. أمام الباب وجدت رجلاً ناولني خطاباً ثم طلب مني التوقيع بالاستلام، فعلت ما طلب وألقيت نظرة على الخطاب شعرت أن قواي تنهار تماسكت وعدت لغرفتي. رأيت التساؤل في عيون الزملاء.
هذه قصتنا "يا مولانا" أعرفت سر بكائي في الجلسة الأولى؟ المشاعر المختلطة حبي لها ولأطفالي وتشوقي لهم، ونظرات الزملاء في "ميز العزابة" وإعلان المحكمة عن دعوى "نفقة بنوة" لم أستطع السيطرة على مشاعري.

تصور يا مولانا عائلة كان يجمعها نهر من الحب الدفاق والعلاقات الطيبة القائمة على الود والاحترام، كنا ثنائي يُشار إليه بالبنان في إطار العائلة والحي، كنا في قمة التفاهم والسعادة ونحن نحضن براعمنا الصغار. وفجأة تلبدت سماؤنا بالغيوم الداكنة وأطل علينا جو من المماحكات ومحاولات الإملاء، صرت أتفادى الحضور للمنزل مبكراً وأخيراً قررت الرحيل بعيداً حتى أحافظ على ما تبقى من علاقة محبة لها ولأطفالي.
تلك قصتنا "يا مولانا" حكيتها بكل الصدق والأمانة والحمد لله هي حاضرة لتكذبني إن كنت قد ذكرت ما ليس بحق. شعرت أن المدعى عليه بدأت عليه سيماء الاسترخاء والراحة بعد أن أخرج كل هذا الهواء الساخن من صدره. استدرت نحو المدعية (الزوجة) وقلت لها ما رأيك فيما قال زوجك؟
قالت هو صادق في كل كلمة قالها. عجبت وقلت لها لماذا تطلبين أن يسجل لك المنازل الثلاثة، هل من سبب محدد؟ صمتت ثم أرخت نظرها، إلى الأرض. قلت لها ليس من منطق يسند طلبك، هل توافقين؟ بصوت خافت ردت بالإيجاب.

صمت برهة ثم قلت لها سأشطب الدعوى ما رأيك؟ ردت بكل بساطة موافقة. قال الزوج. أنا موافق على الصلح وعلى استأنف حياتنا الزوجية، ولكن ليّ شرط. لا أرغب في أن تأتي أمها لمنزلي. كاد الجو أن يتكهرب مرة أخرى. قلت له هل تود منها أن تقطع صلتها بأمها؟ قال: لا "يا مولانا" أنا أعرف الشرع وأقدر العلاقات الأسرية، يمكنني أخذها هى وأطفالي صباح كل جمعة لمنزل والدتها، ثم أتركهم وأعود بعد صلاة العشاء لأخذهم. كل ما في الأمر لا أود الاصطدام بأمها، وأقول لك ليس أنا أول من يمنعها، سبقني عمها فلان وفلان. لم ترد المدعية استعصمت بالصمت قلت له حسناً.
خرجا من قاعة المحكمة وتملكني إحساس مفعم بالرضا وحمداً لله على تجاوز هذه المشكلة.

بعد أسبوع تقريباً دخلا مكتبي والفرحة والبسمات تشرق من وجهيهما، جئنا لنشكرك "يا مولانا" لقد أنقذت حياتنا الزوجية والأسرية. قلت هذا واجبي. تبادلنا حديثاً ظريفاً تخللته التعليقات والضحكات الخارجة من أعماق القلب، قلت لهما حمداً لله على عودة وسلامة "الحب". 

قاضي محكمة الاستئناف الأسبق
ووكيل وزارة العدل السابق
نقلا عن صحيفة السوداني





*

----------

